# Un amplificador mal conectado puede dañar el Jack de un mp3?



## Kyon (Ago 18, 2007)

Que extraño, díganme si uno puedo dañar un mp3, o más específicamente el Jack de los de los audífonos conectando un pequeño amplificador a baterías. Mientras lo estaba poniendo se me hizo un enredo de cables y al final de cuentas los puse al aleatoriamente (hablo de los cables que van de los parlantes al amplificador y de los que van del amplificador al Jack que irían al mp3) la cosa es que cuando conecte el conjunto de parlantes y amplificador al mp3 no sonó el canal derecho, en eso yo pensé que tal vez sería que un cable se desconecto en el amplificador, pero no fue eso.
después de eso yo probé con 2 pares de audífonos e igual no sonó el canal derecho o sea que el problema es encuentra en el mp3, la verdad es que yo no sé si fue el amplificador o que fue, pero lo que me intriga es que si pude ser yo el que lo dañe al conectar algún cable al amplificador y a los parlantes haciendo un circuito (eso es posible???)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Trata de abrir el MP3 y verifica los contactos del jack, si estos estan bien (Hacen contacto con el plug).


----------



## ars (Ago 18, 2007)

mmm que feo, yo he qeumado mi mp3.cuando empeza a conectar las alimentaciones en la protoboard me confundi y made 12v a jack del mp3, no se como me he confundio si ya sabia cual era cada calbe y eran bien diferentes. pero bue que se le va hacer, hay qeu trabjar en lugares comodo sin gente qeu estorbe. 
ahora a tu respuesta y si puede ser, pero como te dijo fogonazo revisa los contactos de jack


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 18, 2007)

Revisa los contactos,pero antes de abrirlo prueba metiendo los audifonos sin que entren al tope o gira un poco el plug, muchas veces se trata de solo un falso contacto. Saludos


----------



## Kyon (Ago 18, 2007)

El problema es que no lo puedo abrir porque mi iPod va para el centro de servicio técnico, Mi pregunta es que si en esas condiciones de posible cortocircuito en el amplificador a baterías se puede dañar el jack, porque solo se daño el mísero jack, el iPod funciona como siempre solo que sin sonido


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 19, 2007)

MM en el caso de los iPod es mejor hacer lo que hiciste, mandarlo al centro de servicio, asi te haran valida la garantia. Saludos


----------



## t_a_x_2 (Ago 30, 2007)

pues viejo, a mi tambien me paso lo mismo por un corto, y me tire un canal de mi iPod y como esta sin garantìa ya por tiempo, mas de 1 año, entocnes me toca asumir los costos a mi. Me toca cambiarle la Board interna


----------



## Guest (Ago 30, 2007)

una opcion seria aislarlo con un capacitor de 22uf la trminal positiva del plug del mp3, ya que si hay algun problema de cortocircuito ya sea en la fuente o exteriormente, este aislara la fuente de tu mp3.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 31, 2007)

aver segun comentas y por lo que puedo entender de ello, al conectar el ipod al amplificador pierdes el canal derecho, cierto¿? probaste a conectar el amplificador a cualquier otra fuente de sonido?¿?¿?¿ y probaste a conectar unos auriculares normales al ipod¿? en el caso de joder el ipod, solo lo envias al servicio tecnico alegando q conectaste los audifonos, y no funciono, en el caso de que sea el amplificador revisa el jack de enttrada al amplificador, los jack suelen dar muxos problemas, a mi tb se me joden cada dos por 3.

un saludo 

guille dj


----------



## emilianop11 (Ene 5, 2011)

t_a_x_2 dijo:


> pues viejo, a mi tambien me paso lo mismo por un corto, y me tire un canal de mi iPod y como esta sin garantìa ya por tiempo, mas de 1 año, entocnes me toca asumir los costos a mi. Me toca cambiarle la Board interna



yo tuve un problema parecido con un corto, nada mas que andan los dos canales pero con sonido distorsionado, piensas que tenga que cambiarle la board tambien?


----------



## electroconico (Ene 6, 2011)

> *una opcion seria aislarlo con un capacitor de 22uf la trminal positiva del plug del mp3, ya que si hay algun problema de cortocircuito ya sea en la fuente o exteriormente, este aislara la fuente de tu mp3*.





Solo con eso quedaría protegida nuestra fuente de audio ??? 
Alguién más lo ha probado ??



O hay alguna otra manera de proteger la fuente de audio(mp3 player,ipod,cd player,etc..)

Recorde que con un transformadorcito de audio se usa como aislador.

Aparte de esto hay algún otro circuito que proteja??


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 13, 2011)

El Condensador por su naturaleza Bloquea DC, para así dejar pasar las señales en AC (Audio) así que en sistemas de audio su uso es imprescindible para proteger etapas pre-amplificadoras y demás.

Se recomienda que el condensador de bloqueo sea del tipo no polarizado o en Poliester o similar.

Saludos!


----------

